# New DIY foam/cement Background thoughts?



## Lou21 (Dec 11, 2014)

Let me know what you guys think  I spent a lot of time on it and love it, any criticism would be appreciated I think it could of used a bit more coloration in the cement, i tried the rustoleum spray (fish/tank safe) it actually faded after about a week or so and now i have a pure cement color but it looks cool with the 3-d rock popping out. my camera phone is not that great, so the picture does not do it justice


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it, very nice job on it!!! The color of the concrete should eventually get muted with the growth of algae and it should tone it down a bit.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks good. As Deeda points out if you allow the algae to build up it would make it look more natural. One point I would make would be that I would have tried to hide the pipework


----------



## Lou21 (Dec 11, 2014)

Since then, the algae has grown nicely and looks really well. As you can see on the intake on the left side I sprayed it the color of the cement, and the black canister filter parts were a later buy  I have since sprayed them the same color they sort of blend in, its looking great  ill post another picture soon thank you


----------

